

TIL: The original Shockley lab is right here in Los Altos - anuragpandit
http://anuragpandit.com/post/65091211119/change-at-the-heart-of-the-valley

======
rachelbythebay
... so why was the picture taken in Mountain View?

~~~
jedmeyers
Because the author could care less about fact checking.

~~~
anuragpandit
Honest mistake, I always assumed that area was Los Altos. Three cities
intersect somewhere around there. However, the point wasn't about the city,
but rather the state of the building and how it's changed.

